# Wondering about the disadvantages this mare's conformation as a riding horse.



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

She looks like a typical STB to me. A little downhill and they are often heavy on the front end. Nothing horrid jumps out. Enjoy!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Besides being downhill, I can't spot anything that would be an issue- although a little 'dorky-looking' (she's a pretty dork, I have to say!) I think she looks like a nice, sturdy little mare. I think she'll do perfectly fine for what you have in mind.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks soenjer, she's quite a sturdy looking mare, which is why I have considered her for riding... at 7, retirement as a paddock mate when she's not physically unable for riding work seems a little unfair if she enjoys it so much!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like her quite a lot. Her legs look amazing and I really don't see anything bad about her at all. I would even reserve judgement on the downhill issue until you can see her on flat ground.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you smrobs! I really like her legs myself. I'm rather excited to meet her tomorrow... think we'll be coming home with a new horse!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

She sure is cute!!  Hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree that she is much better conformed than I expected from your description. Her bone is good, shoulder slopes nicely. Her legs looks straight and clean (hocks are not puffy or anthing..) hard to see the fetlocks (feathers on them).

Downhill horses can be very good at acceleration, just like a Jackrabbit, which also has rear legs much longer than it's fore. I like her.

Just be aware that at 7 she could be a lot more spunky than Honey.

I am riding a 7 year old draft cross, and though he is mild of temperament, he does get excited about running in a way that 19 year old Mac does not.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

*Caroline;* Honey's only 8 so there's not a great deal in age difference. The girl who has her wants her to be in a "forever home" situation, so we did deliberate. But thinking over it, Honey is never going to not have this issue. She's stressed because she's alone - we've had a couple of incidents where horses next door have broken into our paddocks, specifically mine >_< And ever since, Honey just isn't handling her loneliness any further  Since they're so close in age, I'm sure we can offer this mare a forever home, and they can grow up together!! Will let you know how we get on!

*MakeYourMark;* thank you very much!!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> I agree that she is much better conformed than I expected from your description. Her bone is good, shoulder slopes nicely. Her legs looks straight and clean (hocks are not puffy or anthing..) hard to see the fetlocks (feathers on them).
> 
> Downhill horses can be very good at acceleration, just like a Jackrabbit, which also has rear legs much longer than it's fore. I like her.
> 
> ...


My soon-to-be-19 year old draft cross needs to take lessons from your 19-year old in acting her age, not her shoe size.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure what a NZ standee is as opposed to just a standee...which we have one of at our barn-also "dorky", but adorable, in a huge sort of way. Her stride is HUGE, she is HUGE, and her ears are HUGE.  But she is as sweet as the day is long, trustworthy, altho scare of her own shadow. Good luck with this one!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I met this young lady today - she's smaller than I expected from the photos. Definitely shorter than my other mare Honey. But an ABSOLUTE sweetheart in EVERY way. Just loved our attention, totally a smoocher and had us all practically wanting to stuff her in the back of the car and go home. Long story short, I'm currently organising transport for this lovely mare to be moved to mine! 

Her name is Shadow currently, but we're going to change it - I have an issue with the name due to a past horse named Shadow... and so we're going to call her Seoul - a fancy take on Soul... she really suits it as my best friend said today - _"that horse has the most beautiful soul I've ever seen!" _

Very excited, if ya'll can't tell!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:clap: Congrats!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wonderful! A match made-& a good home for a good horse. Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Well I met this young lady today - she's smaller than I expected from the photos. Definitely shorter than my other mare Honey. But an ABSOLUTE sweetheart in EVERY way. Just loved our attention, totally a smoocher and had us all practically wanting to stuff her in the back of the car and go home. Long story short, I'm currently organising transport for this lovely mare to be moved to mine!
> 
> Her name is Shadow currently, but we're going to change it - I have an issue with the name due to a past horse named Shadow... and so we're going to call her Seoul - a fancy take on Soul... she really suits it as my best friend said today -


Or, in fact, the capital of South Korea. :wink:


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

thesilverspear said:


> Or, in fact, the capital of South Korea. :wink:


I'm a huge Korean culture and music fan... you can't really tell, can you? :wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Before you buy just be sure the saddle doesn't want to crawl forward. With her being a bit downhill and her withers are almost non existant this could be an issue. It can be remedied with either mule breeching around the hips and attached to the back of the saddle or a crupper. If riding western you'd need a solid D ring installed behind the cantle.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks saddlebag. I'm not buying her as she is for free and even if saddling is an issue we are going to have her as my mare is incredibly lonely and that was our reason for a new horse, we just got lucky that this sweetheart isn't retired from work!!
My mare is mutton withered and built a little downhill - she's also a standardbred - and so saddle issues are definitely something I'm aware of!! Thank you for your concern, I will look into when we saddle her how a saddle sits and moves on her!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

